# ref register??



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Does any one now if a cat who is reg on the non active suplementery register, if they are changed to active do they go on the reference register?

would any awards won on the sup reg still stand when on the ref reg?

cheers


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hi - changing from non active to active doesn't affect which register a cat is on 



Jen26 said:


> Does any one now if a cat who is reg on the non active suplementery register, if they are changed to active do they go on the reference register?
> 
> would any awards won on the sup reg still stand when on the ref reg?
> 
> cheers


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

she is a solid colour and has colourpoint within the last 3 generations ( british shorthair)does that make a difference

Thanks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Not too sure - you'd need to check the registration policy for BSH, it will be on the GCCF website.



Jen26 said:


> she is a solid colour and has colourpoint within the last 3 generations ( british shorthair)does that make a difference
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok will do that, thanks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is all i can find

Note 8. Any Self BSH with a Colourpointed or Silver BSH parent will be registered on the Reference
Register unless a request to register on the Supplementary and Non-Active Registers accompanies the
registration application

The only thing it doesnt say what happens if they are put back onto the active, think i will give the gccf a ring monday


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> This is all i can find
> 
> Note 8. Any Self BSH with a Colourpointed or Silver BSH parent will be registered on the Reference
> Register unless a request to register on the Supplementary and Non-Active Registers accompanies the
> ...


I suspect if active they will have to go on the ref register as there saying only on supp if on non active?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> she is a solid colour and has colourpoint within the last 3 generations ( british shorthair)does that make a difference
> 
> Thanks


Wouldnt have thought so Jen  with Persians you could show for example a red self that had colourpoint in the pedigree. The only thing sometimes if they have cp in the pedigree it can make the eyecolour that bit weaker, due to the cp's having blue eyes and self Persians having amber. I'm guessing its same with BSH's but wouldnt have thought it would stop you showing though


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The BSH have funny rules I think about things in pedigrees?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Wouldnt have thought so Jen  with Persians you could show for example a red self that had colourpoint in the pedigree. The only thing sometimes if they have cp in the pedigree it can make the eyecolour that bit weaker, due to the cp's having blue eyes and self Persians having amber. I'm guessing its same with BSH's but wouldnt have thought it would stop you showing though


Thanks iam not too bothered about the ref register , but would any titles won before they were on the active still be valid.

Very confusing sorry


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> The BSH have funny rules I think about things in pedigrees?


Ye they do, is it the same with the selkirks?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ye they do, is it the same with the selkirks?


Hi Jen

No - there are no points for colour or eye colour in the SOP therefore Selkirks can be any colour with any eye colour. MOST breeders though are following the colour/eye colour matches which are correct in BSH and Persians and trying to breed nice colour lines but at the moment colour is secondary to establishing good type in the breed.

In America there are now points for colour and eye colour being introduced but the breed is much more established there.......

My lovely red smoke boy has fabulous deep copper/orange eyes!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hiya, he has , i saw him at the wyvern . Ive really taken a shine to the selkirks there gorgeous, they look abit like a british but with curly hair

Is that the body type you aim for?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, looks like that is the case - I wasn't familiar with the BSH registration policy and have never come across different registers for active / non active in my breeds 

I presume it must be because they don't want Selfs with colourpoint ancestry on the show bench?



Soupie said:


> I suspect if active they will have to go on the ref register as there saying only on supp if on non active?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Yes, looks like that is the case - I wasn't familiar with the BSH registration policy and have never come across different registers for active / non active in my breeds
> 
> I presume it must be because they don't want Selfs with colourpoint ancestry on the show bench?


Do you think if she got champ and then i put her on the active the champ would no longer be valid?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi

They are similar to British but the body type is quite different if you stand them side by side - the Selkirks have a distinct rectangular cobby body rather than the more square cobby body of the BSH - not sure if I have a photo I can show you but there is an obvious difference there.

The head type is different too with larger ears and of course differences in the muzzle and nose.

There is a really useful chart actually on the Selkirk Rex Cat Club site which shows the similarities and the differences between the breeds.

The BSH and the Persian/Exotics have been invaluable as outcross breeds to the Selkirk so the genepool has stayed healthy and diverse. I know some people on both BSH and Selkirk sides are a bit funny about the other but I am proud of my boys' heritage and the cats further back in their pedigrees. 

Both my current show boys are Selkirk Rex x Selkirk Rex Variant which is the mating the Reg Policy advocates for best type but further back in their pedigress are some influential BSH such as cats from the Positively & Steeleaway lines and Bedazzle Irvine as well....


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Yes, looks like that is the case - I wasn't familiar with the BSH registration policy and have never come across different registers for active / non active in my breeds
> 
> I presume it must be because they don't want Selfs with colourpoint ancestry on the show bench?


I think that's the case KK - possibly because the CP was not a "natural" colour in the BSH originally?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Hi
> 
> They are similar to British but the body type is quite different if you stand them side by side - the Selkirks have a distinct rectangular cobby body rather than the more square cobby body of the BSH - not sure if I have a photo I can show you but there is an obvious difference there.
> 
> ...


The breeder i had my bengals from breeds selkirks that was the first time i ever saw one,

If you breed a selkirk x variant do some variant kittens?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes although the curly gene is dominant if you breed curly to variant then there is a chance of variant kittens but variants are great for breeding as they carry true selkirk type 

ask away I love talking curly!

you are able to make the CRAOV tomorrow in Walsall are you? lots of curlies on show tomorrow


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Yes although the curly gene is dominant if you breed curly to variant then there is a chance of variant kittens but variants are great for breeding as they carry true selkirk type
> 
> ask away I love talking curly!
> 
> you are able to make the CRAOV tomorrow in Walsall are you? lots of curlies on show tomorrow


Ireally would love to but iam working, hope fully there will be plenty at the supreme


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ireally would love to but iam working, hope fully there will be plenty at the supreme


I think I have worked out possibly up to 20!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I don't think they could take the title away, but I've never come across this situation myself, so you'd be best emailing or phoning GCCF to make sure 



Jen26 said:


> Do you think if she got champ and then i put her on the active the champ would no longer be valid?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks , ive just emailed them so ill let you know what they say


----------

